# Heartburn and acid reflux don't always go hand-in-hand



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

*Throat symptoms may be sign of acid reflux disease**Patients who have the sensation of a foreign object in their throat, chronic throat clearing or hoarseness may have acid reflux disease even though they do not have heartburn, experts say. These patients can benefit from lifestyle changes as well as over-the-counter or prescription acid reflux drugs.  View the whole story: WVNS-TV (Ghent, W.Va.) (9/7)*


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks I do get those symptoms at times . It is unpleasant. Does anyone else?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I was just the opposite. I had pretty severe indigestion for some time before reflux showed up; but the clearing of the throat and foreign objects went along with it. I simply knew nothing about GERD until I started waking up with acid in my mouth. I have eliminated all of that with one supplement and no PPIs since 1998. Success over this is possible.Mark


----------

